# Computer Making a Grinding Noise?!?!



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, i recently bought a new gaming PC here is the link (Newegg.com - iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 961SD3 Desktop PC Intel Core i7 960(3.20GHz) 6GB DDR3 64GB SSD + 1TB HDD Capacity AMD Radeon HD 6850 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit) 

Now it is making a grinding noise. Can someone help me figure out what this is or tell me what could be wrong?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the side cover off and listen to see if you can pinpoint where the noise is coming from, Video card fans, case fans are the first places to look.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you determine where the grinding noise is coming from? Open the side panel.

Is it from the drives? Fans?


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying. It seems as when i turned the pc on its side the grinding noise stopped, BUT I can feel it grinding throughout the hard drive and stuff. (If that makes any sense) I can feel what the noise makes on the front end of the pc where the SSD HDD and CD Drive are


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the hard drive out of the bay, set it on the bench/table/desk next to the PC and hook the data and power wires up, see it makes the noise.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

It's hooked to two sliders...I dont know how to remove it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The sliders will have 2 tabs to press and it will slide out.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

UPDATE! Yes it is the Hard Drive! I took it out set it on the table and it made the same noise and i can feel it! What is the problem??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The drive is failing, while it is still usable get any data you need off of it.
If it's under warranty contact the ibuypower for a warranty claim.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Are you serious? I literally just bought it a week ago. Wow!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's why they come with warranties.
Noise from a hard drive not attached to a case indicates a failing/defective drive.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

There not open but i sent them an email and i will call tech support tomorrow to see how i get a new hard drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, i will reply here once i find out what's going on tomorrow. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey wrench, please watch this video and listen to the noise it's making. IMG_0396.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does not sound good to me, what brand drive is that?


----------



## EngageTutorials (Aug 14, 2011)

Western Digital...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unusual for a WD drive, but it shouldn't be making that noise.


----------

